# Pick your **** up!



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey...I know most on this board are great stewards of our hunting and fishing grounds...and this is the same ol message guys/gals have posted up before...but good hell....pick your trash up...and better yet...pick others up as well.

I just returned from the Parkers Sage Grouse hunting and couldn't believe the amount of road side trash. Mountain Dew, beer cans, food wrappers...is it really that hard not to toss your trash out the truck window? What makes someone say "f it" and out the window it goes?

I ended up camping in a site that looks like someone thinks is their own personal back yard. Metal bbq, tree swing, Amazon cardboard boxes with pieces of scrap wood, along with a fire pit that had basically a bag full of garbage dumped into it. Broken glass all over. Glad they made the campsite comfortable for their time there, but pick it up and leave it better then you arrived...its not that hard.

I spent a day this early fall with "the Goob", picking up a small section of his Mirror Lake Hwy that he volunteers to clean and has been for the past +20 years (I believe he has +25 miles of road). This is no small feat and he deserves a hell of a lot of thanks from all of us. We cleaned close to 7 miles of highway (14 considering you have to do both sides). Walking 7 miles and stooping over every 2 feet (or less) to pick up some nugget of trash, with included the usual cans, bottles, food wrappers, underwear (both womens and children), eyeglasses, cel phones, car parts, baby diapers and women's feminine hygiene products. Now I have a daughter and wife....which we take a lot of roads trips...but at no point ever has one of them had the need to toss their "feminine" products out the car window...WTH? Don't get me started about all the cigarette butts.

Try to pick something up everytime you venture outdoors. Whether out hunting, target shooting...whatever. Make it better then when you arrived. If every hunter did this...the impact we could make would be substantial.

...rant over.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I blame the flatbrimmers! How many Rockstar cans, Vape Juice bottles and powdered donut wrappers did you collect? 

In all seriousness though, there are a lot of frickin' slobs out there. People don't care what they leave behind. You see it everywhere, fishing, shooting, hiking and every other outdoor activity. There is a volunteer clean up crew that goes up Middle Canyon (Tooele) every week and picks up after the slobs and druggies. They gather bags full of garbage and bottles full of used needles. The camp sites now have fees!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I blame the flatbrimmers! How many Rockstar cans, Vape Juice bottles and powdered donut wrappers did you collect?


Thanks for the laugh.

I too am disappointed in the amount of trash I see. I also saw an old BBQ left in a camp spot and kind of couldn't believe it, of course in the same camp spot there were tin soup cans,etc. in the fire pit left as well. There are some trashy people out there, I try to clean up what I can, especially when target shooting. It seems target shooters think whatever they take to shoot becomes a part of the landscape once they've hit it with a bullet and so do all their shells and casings. Wasn't there a UWN cleanup day that was being planned a long time ago? Did it ever happen? Maybe we should plan something like it again. I agree gdog, people need to clean up there ****, and fowlmouth pull that flat brim off their head and give it a bend, maybe then they'll get some sense.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

One thing that I think contributes to trash along the road is throwing junk in our pickup beds. The wind picks up the trash in the bed and blows it out.

So please make sure your trash is secured as well.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Most of the slobs, there place they call home looks the same way. 
There is more and more people that don't give a #÷% € what their residence looks like. 

Let alone how they treat the outdoors. -O,-


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I have been throwing a tarp on the ground when the wife and I take out the guns, sure makes picking up the shells easier:!:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*stop whining*



gdog said:


> .....................................
> 
> ...........................................
> 
> ...


Mrs Goob and I have 31 miles of Adopt-a-Highway on the Mirror Lake Highway. It's from the Provo River Falls to the Utah/Wyoming border.

25 years ago, before Utah had an Adopt-a-Highway program, we would do 44 miles. Beats going to the gym and I don't have to dress up.

Hey, stop whining, bend over and pick it up.

.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

.....and you didn’t invite me yet again Goob


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> .....and you didn't invite me yet again Goob


Come on up again. You're always welcome.

.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Come on up again. You're always welcome.
> 
> .


I just don't ever know when you are doing it


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*always*



Bax* said:


> I just don't ever know when you are doing it


9 am to 5 pm - June 3 thru Nov 3

free garbage bags

.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey...just a warning...don't pick up any trail cams on the side of the road. They have most likely been pissed on by a UWN forum member....:-?


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

gdog said:


> Hey...just a warning...don't pick up any trail cams on the side of the road. They have most likely been pissed on by a UWN forum member....:-?


 :deadhorse:


----------

